# I just noticed something?



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 31, 2020)

It seems this forum is starting to become infected with something I've seen on other forums? In titles specifically? Someone will start a post and title it with a statement? Their statement is about the issue they want to fix?

Have you noticed this same thing starting to happen here, too.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Someone will start a post and title it with a statement? Their statement is about the issue they want to fix?


It's difficult for a lot of people to think of a good title that covers the post. So they take the short route and just put the question in the title. I'm just glad it's at least something more meaningful than "I need help" or "It doesn't work".


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 31, 2020)

Getting the poster to stick to facts and observations - and skip any premature conclusions is the hardest part. The statements-as-questions do not help.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2020)

unitrunker said:


> Getting the poster to stick to facts and observations


Yes, please! Some people feel the need to explain what their dog had for dinner too. Completely unrelated stuff gets thrown in with their questions.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 31, 2020)

SirDice said:


> So they take the short route and just put the question in the title.


My point is that they make a statement with a closing question mark which doesn't belong. As I did in this thread.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Mar 31, 2020)

Agree, the questions in the title are annoying because they don't give any info when you are scanning topics. I always try to make a title be descriptive so that when someone reads it they have a clue what I am trying to ask.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 31, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> My point is that they make a statement with a closing question mark which doesn't belong. As I did in this thread.



Where I live in Southern England, the local accent here means that people seem to end every sentence with a higher pitch like they are asking a question. I just thought I was doing a good job at spreading the word of FreeBSD around my local area and they were just gravitating towards these forums haha.


----------



## Atarian (Apr 1, 2020)

If I see a post title like that, I read it with a Valley Girl accent with vocal fry.

EDIT: Now you've mentioned it, it's all I can see on the forums and it's driving me insane. Cheers mate!


----------



## Birdy (Apr 1, 2020)

Did you!


----------



## eax.qbyte (Apr 9, 2020)

kpedersen said:


> Where I live in Southern England, the local accent here means that people seem to end every sentence with a higher pitch like they are asking a question.


Even if it's true, I don't think people are placing question marks because of their accent only, where they don't really mean to ask something.


drhowarddrfine said:


> My point is that they make a statement with a closing question mark which doesn't belong. As I did in this thread.


I have noticed what you mean in other internet communities too. I don't believe it's really is because of their language, but they probably have too low English knowledge.
In my local language you some times turn a sentence into a question without changing it at all, but an example like "I noticed something?" is not even meaningfull because no one will ask a question about some info he has and others don't. So that's not a grammar mistake.


----------



## aragats (Apr 9, 2020)

eax.qbyte said:


> In my local language you some times turn a sentence into a question without changing it at all, but an example like "I noticed something?" is not even meaningful


I'm from your next-door-neighbor country, eax.qbyte , and we don't even have a regular question mark. Instead a small diacritic-like sign can be used to emphasize what you actually ask. So, the same sentence can have 3 different "meanings:





> I՞ noticed something
> I no՞ticed something
> I noticed so՞mething


----------



## Lamia (Apr 9, 2020)

Truth is mother, knowledge is father. Those who know truth through knowledge are arrogant. 
Those who do not accept sinning in any form are free. 
And those that do not sin possess freedom of knowledge and are referred to as slaves because of their love for others to be liberated.

Thanks to the FreeBSD community.


----------



## PMc (Apr 9, 2020)

Lamia said:


> Truth is mother, knowledge is father. Those who know truth through knowledge are arrogant.
> Those who do not accept sinning in any form are free.
> And those that do not sin possess freedom of knowledge and are referred to as slaves because of their love for others to be liberated.



Now this goes almost over the top of my mind. Nice indeed. My ventures into such realms ended at some point where it did not become clear what the concept of "sin" should actually mean, beyond morals and fingerpointing.
It stalled at that point - it is a real problem, and computers are comparatively simple and recreational.


----------

